# Disc Brake CX Bike Build



## whybotherme (Sep 12, 2008)

Okay, up front I will admit up front that I am a MTB rider. If I could get a suspension fork on my CX bike I would probably do that, well maybe not. I digress.

I have major hand issues with riding/racing CX. It has something to do with having my hands on the hoods, more weight on them, bumpy tracks, etc, but seems to be worst when combining a bumpy section with hard braking. My hands just can't take the beating and the pain in my palms and wrists is severe. I am hoping that having better brakes (Avid Ultimates) helps, but what I *really* want is discs as i assume they will always work well like on my MTB. An added bonus is that disc brakes make for easier wheel changes (no fiddling with canti brake cables to adjust for rim width or to remove/replace wheel), and when i bend the rims i don't have brake rub.

After getting a CruX (canti brakes) I feel that I could get rid of my road bike and just use the CX bike (need a bigger garage, but that isn't in the budget) and sell my Tarmac. So I have started to collect info on the build....

Here is my rough plan:

Disc specific frame/fork
three wheelsets (road, multipurpose, CX race)

I am aware that some of the MTB world cup racers race on tubulars so what tubulars wheels are available for CX duty that are disc specific (no brake tracks)?

As for components what disc brakes are going to be compatible with the road levers?

I really wish the manufacturers would step up with hydro road levers! (Di2 with hydro will be sick when that happens)

Also, what does everyone run for bars? I think that having carbon bars has helped dampen road vibration on the road bike and i remember an article on carbon bars being used for CX, are all major carbon road bars acceptable for CX?


----------



## DavidR1 (Jul 7, 2008)

You raise a lot of good points. Unfortunately, I think it is still a bit early for disc brakes on a CX bike and options are limited. There have been some prototype hydro brifters floating around, but nothing produced yet. I think BB7's are your only option (someone please correct me if others have been released).

As for bars, Ritchey makes a few CX bars in carbon. I'm currently using the new Salsa Cowbell and like the bar, but there isn't a carbon version available (yet??). 

Disc compatible wheelsets seem pretty few and far between. On a postitive note I heard that Enve was working on a disc compatible carbon CX fork.


----------



## Walt Disney's Frozen Head (Jan 9, 2008)

consider riding the rough stuff in the drops, you'll typically be a wee bit wider and the additional flex will take some of the edge off.

Often people will double-tape the bars or use things like the Fizik Gel pads

If you have trouble braking/shifting from the drops, consider going to a compact/short/shallow bar. I run the aluminum Zipp Service Course


----------



## whybotherme (Sep 12, 2008)

Walt Disney's Frozen Head said:


> consider riding the rough stuff in the drops, you'll typically be a wee bit wider and the additional flex will take some of the edge off.
> 
> Often people will double-tape the bars or use things like the Fizik Gel pads
> 
> If you have trouble braking/shifting from the drops, consider going to a compact/short/shallow bar. I run the aluminum Zipp Service Course


there are times that riding in the drops makes sense, but it isn't always the best/fastest for me. thanks for the tips on the Gel pads and the bar!

another good question, who makes the best CX bar tape. the stuff that comes on the CruX bikes is amazing, but i don't know if you can purchase it separately. it is not listed on Speccy's website (it is definitely not Classic, Roubaix, or Cork). Allison tried the Lizzard Skins stuff last year and it was okay but not as good as the stock CruX tape.


----------



## Zen_Turtle (Sep 22, 2005)

I run BB7 and pretty happy with them, way better than the BB5, not as good as hydro, but one day we'll get there.

As per wheelset I have NoTubes Crest 29 with ZTR hubs for cross, setup tubeless (Hutchinsons) and for the road wheelset I have NoTubes Alpha 340 rims on 3.30 disc hubs, not tubeless yet, but ready.

Tubeless allows you to run lower pressure, without pinch flatting, adding lots of comfort to the ride. I am 200# and I run around 40-50psi on a 34c tire, way better than the 85 I need on tubes.

Love the setup: having discs also allows me to swap the front wheel from ny 29er and run monstercross, the Conti Race king 2.0 fits my front fork, making for a really plush ride.

ZT


----------



## mrbigisbudgood (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm wondering if you are setting your bars too low, and balancing your weight towards your hands in the process. If you were to take a long road ride on your CX bike, would you have the same issue?

Interesting pic.....I may have just found my new commuter frame.


----------



## cobba (Apr 5, 2007)

DavidR1 said:


> I think BB7's are your only option (someone please correct me if others have been released).


There's also the Avid BB5 Road version and Shimano has the BR-R505 model.


----------



## miss rides a lot (Jul 23, 2008)

mrbigisbudgood said:


> I'm wondering if you are setting your bars too low, and balancing your weight towards your hands in the process. If you were to take a long road ride on your CX bike, would you have the same issue?


My bars on my CruX are a bit higher than they are on my Tarmac (huge saddle to bar drop for a recreational roadie IMO), but for some reason my hands hurt a bit worse on my CruX (could be the dirt riding putting more pressure over bumps?). I'm even wearing gloves, which I don't on the road generally.

We've done some longer rides on the cross bikes, but typically a good mix of dirt and pavement.


----------



## Schmucker (Aug 23, 2007)

What will happen is as you go farther over you activate different muscle groups, such as your abdominals, and they start supporting your weight more, keeping the pressure off your hands. Is the pain across your entire hand or is it localized front/back? If so, you may want to try adjusting the angles of your hoods or bars to take the pressure off that area and distribute it across your hand.


----------



## nmanchin (Oct 30, 2009)

I agree, learn to use the drops more, especially in all decents. Being on the hoods can be dangerous and akward. You'll likely need to raise your stem some. most certainly make sure it's flipped up. 

I have BB7r's with Shimano 105 5600 levers. works ok but i'm not sure they are worth it yet. You should also know going into it that your lever feedback will be spongy at best. 

*disclaimer - I don't race cross... yet. but I do spend a lot of time in the woods on a cx bike. I have a redline conquest alloy frame with the nashbar carbon fork with disc mounts.


----------



## ferday (Jan 15, 2004)

i don't race, but i ride my CX on a lot of long mixed terrain rides...the best thing i did for my hands was going to dirt drops (or the newer style shallow bend drops...)
the extra width, flare, and shallow drop means i spend almost 100% of the time there (pain free!), but the hoods are still useful on the paved/smooth sections...and even the flats if i need a break.
disc brakes saved CX riding for me....the winter + canti's = suck, at least around here.


----------



## ashpioletrev (Dec 6, 2005)

I just built a flat bar Xross S/S bike with disc brakes. This bike is, and I hate to say it, FASTER then my 29'r. The bike is a mixed bag-o-parts. I built a pair of Tubulars. 135mm WTB S/S rear hub with a 17t on Mavic Reflex tubular rims. Hope front disc hub same rim. Challenge Fango 34's. I used AvidBB7 road disc calipers with the new Paul's E-levers, they do not recommend it, but I do. It works so rad. Dura Ace crankset with a 39t ring and XTR 112.5 bb. Also the new Paragon sliding drops. The frame is from Realm Cycles in Sisters,Or. Warren and I talked about this bike for weeks. When it was delivered to my door I put it together and have ridden it for days now. This bike has totally impressed me in every way. Very tight handling and light, 20lbs for a ridged S/S is not bad. Bike has a longish top tube for me at 23.5 so I went with a 50mm stem. It felt short at first but after two days in the woods in Central Oregon...It is going to Kill this weekend at Alpine Rose dairy in Portland. See you in PDX


----------



## Tyrone Shoelaces (Nov 6, 2006)

I had that Disc specific Crux frameset on order as well. I originally thought it was suppossed to be delivered in early September, but then that changed to October, and I cancelled my order.

My thinking for a disc specific frameset is similar to yours. Very versatile for the MTB'er-moonlighting-as-a-CX-racer in the Fall. These new disc CX framesets with 135mm rear hub spacing mean that guys like us can get the frameset, and not have to worry about buying a separate wheelset if we don't want to as our disc MTB wheelsets will transfer right over no problem. So just need to purchase some BB7's (road version) if you don't already have them, which are cheap and work fine, fill the rest of the build out with parts in the garage (hopefully) and you are good to go.

Last year, I put drop bars on my Niner Air 9 Carbon and raced in SS Open division and did very well on it (won my local series overall season title in SS class on it), so I got addicted to having disc brakes in cross (mud doesn't effect 'em obviously, and you can brake way later going into turns than guys with canti's).

After cancelling my disc Crux frameset, I ordered something else. A friend of mine is a rep for Grammo and I was able to get in on the first batch of their new carbon disc CX frameset, the Paru. There are only like 10 or 12 of these around right now. It just came out of paint up in Oregon and is now on it's way to me. But it has all the latest 'bells and whistles' in a CX frameset that I was looking for:

-disc specific carbon frame and carbon fork (160mm front, 140mm rear)
-135mm rear hub spacing
-BB30
-tapered headtube
-internal cable routing

BB30 was important to me because I am going to use the BB30 EBB adapter from Beer Components to make it a single speed. BEER Components

For wheels I will be using my Stan's ZTR Race 29'ers with American Classic Hubs set up tubeless. These are extremely light weight for a 29'er wheelset (about 1350 grams), and I flex the crap out of them on my MTB (I'm 165 - 170 lbs), but for CX they should be perfect.

I think I'll set it up with drop bars initially since I have a set of 46cm Salsa Bell Laps in my garage. If I don't like that, I'll just switch to some flat bars.

Might take me a week or so to fully build it up, but here's a pic that got sent to me yesterday. I can't wait to find out how wide of a tire I can fit on there...could make for an interesting monster cross bike as well with some narrow MTB tires on there. Hopefully it is in the mail today


----------



## dutchman59 (Sep 27, 2011)

Road the new 2012 Specialized Crux disc on Saturday. Really nice on those long downhills in the rain. At $1900 with all Sram Apex.


----------



## ctownposse (Mar 9, 2008)

That Grammo is looking pretty sweet. Any idea on what the prices are going to be?


----------



## Tyrone Shoelaces (Nov 6, 2006)

ctownposse said:


> That Grammo is looking pretty sweet. Any idea on what the prices are going to be?


Here it is! Pretty reasonable if I do say so myself $1,289 for frame + $175 for Carbon Disc fork. -> Grammo - Grammo Paru Carbon CX Disc - FR081 I just heard that there are more available than what I thought so it shouldn't be that hard to get your hands on one.


----------



## cmdrpiffle (May 8, 2004)

Tyrone Shoelaces said:


> Here it is! Pretty reasonable if I do say so myself $1,289 for frame + $175 for Carbon Disc fork. -> Grammo - Grammo Paru Carbon CX Disc - FR081 I just heard that there are more available than what I thought so it shouldn't be that hard to get your hands on one.


Interesting, and thanks for the info. I run a Grammo tubular wheelset that I purchased a few years back. Fantastic made in Italy light wheels. Until your post, I really hadn't heard this company mentioned much.

Good luck on the build and post up when she's up and running:thumbsup:


----------



## chpfly (Oct 22, 2007)

Did you weigh the frame/fork before you built it up? Have you built it up? I am interested in one and would love to hear how it rides.
Thanks


----------



## nelzbycks (Jun 3, 2011)

I like this one! Introducing the Raleigh Furley! I hope to own this bicycle in the near future.


----------



## Lewy (Aug 23, 2009)

I have been riding a Merida Cyclocross 4 with discs and BB5 calipers since January. I don't race cross but ride it on Singletrack as well as a commuter.

I am just waiting for the pads to wear out before I buy some BB7's for it. So far 4000kms and they still have a fair beat of meat left.

Not sure you can get Meridas in the US though. I from Australia and this was one of about 3 2011 cross bikes that came with discs. It cost me $AU1500 with full 105.

Can't post pics yet but will come back when I can.


----------



## 88 rex (Aug 2, 2007)

whybotherme said:


> Disc specific frame/fork
> three wheelsets (road, multipurpose, CX race)


This is my plan as well. I currently have 2 sets with a 3rd to be built once all my parts arrive. One set is a road training set. Heavy as can be, Velocity Deep V's (unmachined brake tracks) with Deore hubs. My second set is a lighter weight tubeless set-up. Stans Crest/355's with a hope hub up front and a SRAM X9 in the rear. It's my all around set....race CX, single track, fat road tires. My newest set is a set of carbon tubulars for just flat out racing. I plan to race CX on them in the fall/winter and then change tires to road for the summer. I've consolidated my bike line-up so my CX bike is now doing double duty as my road racer.  From experience, I'm not noticeably slower on my CX bike, and it's a better ride since it's steel. As a Cat 4 roadie, I should be fine.


----------



## whybotherme (Sep 12, 2008)

due to unfortunate circumstances i don't think i will be building myself a disc bike, but i will keep drooling on all the sweet rigs you guys post up here till i can get one of my own. :thumbsup:


----------



## rockhound (Dec 19, 2005)

Lewy said:


> I have been riding a Merida Cyclocross 4 with discs and BB5 calipers since January. I don't race cross but ride it on Singletrack as well as a commuter.
> 
> I am just waiting for the pads to wear out before I buy some BB7's for it. So far 4000kms and they still have a fair beat of meat left.
> 
> ...


What is the biggest tire you can fit in the Merida frame?


----------



## Lewy (Aug 23, 2009)

whybotherme said:


> due to unfortunate circumstances i don't think i will be building myself a disc bike, but i will keep drooling on all the sweet rigs you guys post up here till i can get one of my own. :thumbsup:


That's a shame. Here are some photos of mine.


----------



## toddre (Mar 1, 2004)

Another disc crosser....


----------



## rockhound (Dec 19, 2005)

toddre said:


> Another disc crosser....


toddre,

What is the biggest tire that will fit in the front/rear of the Airborne?


----------



## Tyrone Shoelaces (Nov 6, 2006)

Well my Grammo Paru disc frameset has arrived and it looks great....unfortunately, I can't build her up the way I want to for approximately another 2 weeks. My problem is that I was planning on building it up as a single speed using Beer Components BB30 EBB adaptor (BEER Components), however, what I didn't realize is that the Grammo utilizes a Press Fit BB30, which is a different shell diameter than regular BB30. AHH!! (damn all these "standards!").

But luckily, Beer Components will have a prototype of their PFBB30 EBB adapter soon that I will be a doing a little product testing on. Once I get my frame built up with it, I'll post some pics here, and then once I get a race or two under my belt I'll throw up a review of the Beer PFBB30 EBB on my blog (see sig) and probably here too.


----------



## rugman1957 (Nov 12, 2007)

*specialized crux disk 2012*

I was thinking about getting one, does any have one on order now? if so when were you told it would be available.
thanks rugman


----------



## Xenu (May 19, 2010)

My Crux disc came in the other day and I'm building it up this week. 

The disc build on specialize's website has 160 front, 140 rear. Does that mean I have to run the same? Or can I do 160/160? 

More details: 
I'd like to run SS but beer components are out of their EBB and haven't responded to my messages. It's going to be a 1X10 with an xo shifter on a flat bar. Sram Force rear der with an 11-26 cassette. Sram red crank (39/crossing guard). Mavic speed city wheels with kenda small block 8s. 

The brakes I have on hand are jenky avid mechanicals but I'll upgrade to hydros soon. I'm considering Tektro Orions. But I'm open. Any suggestions? My brake budget is about $200.


----------



## toddre (Mar 1, 2004)

rockhound said:


> toddre,
> 
> What is the biggest tire that will fit in the front/rear of the Airborne?


Well the frame has 50mm or so of clearance where the tire sits so I would guess something in the 45 range max, depending on the tire of course....


----------



## rugman1957 (Nov 12, 2007)

*crux disk 2012*

That sounds like a cool build can you post pic. when done?
thanks


----------



## Xenu (May 19, 2010)

rugman1957 said:


> That sounds like a cool build can you post pic. when done?
> thanks


I need seven more posts before I can post images or links. I've lurked on the site for over a year.

WTFmate

tinypic. com/r/28i15dv/7

I ran into some BB problems. It turns out that I need a $30 adapter to run the red crank. The EBB people are out of stock. So I'm SOL for the time being.


----------



## norty_mtb (Oct 23, 2007)

I apologize for the bad phone pict. I'm running 324 labs hydro adapters on my 29er frame for cx until my Spot belt drive disc frame is ready. Running stans rims. One set of 355's with Hope hubs with fat tires and one set of stock crest wheels with raven cx tires. Adapters work great and having a lot of fun riding drops. Formula one brakes are pricey but are the only ones that work with the adapters.


----------



## jazclrint (Oct 22, 2005)

Hey, can you guys who have 130mm rear spacing lwts s othe guys know what you have for wheels/hubs? Or is there already a thread on 130mm disc hubs?
Thanks!


----------



## rockhound (Dec 19, 2005)

toddre said:


> Well the frame has 50mm or so of clearance where the tire sits so I would guess something in the 45 range max, depending on the tire of course....


Cool, thanks


----------



## Lewy (Aug 23, 2009)

rockhound said:


> What is the biggest tire you can fit in the Merida frame?


Sorry I missed this. I have 38mm tyres on now and could probably squeeze a 40-42 in there.


----------



## nelzbycks (Jun 3, 2011)

2005 Fuji cyclocross bikes can be converted to disc if you can find one. I found this out by accident when I bought one off of craigslist. Apparently it's the only year the disc tab was on the frame.


----------



## toddre (Mar 1, 2004)

rockhound said:


> Cool, thanks


No problem...


----------



## Swerny (Apr 1, 2004)

nelzbycks said:


> I like this one! Introducing the Raleigh Furley! I hope to own this bicycle in the near future.


Thanks for posting this...that would make an awesome commuter.

I have a SS now but would love to have discs and that Raleigh appears to have rack mounts too.

:thumbsup:


----------



## whybotherme (Sep 12, 2008)

lots of disc brake CruX bikes out at Spookycross this past weekend! man are they sweet! :thumbsup:


----------



## Rudedog55 (Apr 5, 2011)

Tyrone Shoelaces said:


> Here it is! Pretty reasonable if I do say so myself $1,289 for frame + $175 for Carbon Disc fork. -> Grammo - Grammo Paru Carbon CX Disc - FR081 I just heard that there are more available than what I thought so it shouldn't be that hard to get your hands on one.


Will that fork be available separately from the frameset?? Any idea on weight?? and is it full carbon or an aluminum steerer?? Or will it only be available in addition to the frame?? that is a great looking bike, best of luck with it!!

sorry for so many questions.


----------



## Whambat (Jul 30, 2006)

whybotherme said:


> there are times that riding in the drops makes sense, but it isn't always the best/fastest for me. thanks for the tips on the Gel pads and the bar!
> 
> another good question, who makes the best CX bar tape. the stuff that comes on the CruX bikes is amazing, but i don't know if you can purchase it separately. it is not listed on Speccy's website (it is definitely not Classic, Roubaix, or Cork). Allison tried the Lizzard Skins stuff last year and it was okay but not as good as the stock CruX tape.


A couple things I've done to make my hands more comfortable this year:
1. Hudz hoods: the ergonomics are way better for me than stock. I'm either on the hoods or in the drops, never on the flat top. 
2. Moved my levers up higher on the bar: gives that tilt on the hoods I like, but still allows my drops to stay parallel to the ground, which means more comfortable in the drops. 
3. Used Steve Hogg's balance test to setup my saddle fore/aft, took a lot of weight off my hands. This also has given me more power and control on all my bikes, but that is worthy of another post. 
4. Better brakes: ultimate canti's in the back, and some vees up front.
5. Fresh cinelli cork tape, still my favorite.


----------



## whybotherme (Sep 12, 2008)

Roc d'Azur Sightings - AWL Carbon Rims, Reverse Components and Maloja Skinsuits - Bike Rumor

26mm width carbon tubular disc wheels... probably too wide for CX applications but I still maintain that some disc specific carbon tubular rims should be lighter than the current ones with brake tracks....


----------



## whybotherme (Sep 12, 2008)

Looks like the prototype carbon disc cross bikes are in the hands of the Bostrom Brothers. :thumbsup:

I hope to be able to get one next year when they come out....


----------



## ronyd (Aug 31, 2011)

Ritchie, Woundup have disc carbon CX forks. BB7's for disc brakes.

For my Gunnar Hyper-X CX, I'm going with Rival shifters, BB7's, and probably WoundUp Team-X disc, along with Shimano CX-70 crankset and front derailleaur. should be a sweet setup.


----------



## Andy13 (Nov 21, 2006)

130mm disc hub - White Industries MI6-CX.


----------



## Andy13 (Nov 21, 2006)

Any help w/ finding a full carbon disc compatible fork that is 1 1/8" straight. It seems like all the newer bikes and forks are tapered. I picked up a calfee cyclocross frame only recently on CL and need a fork. I really don't want to put an alloy steerer tube carbon fork on it unless I have to. Whisky parts may produce one soon but is anything out there now fitting the bill?
thanks,
andy


----------



## cobba (Apr 5, 2007)

whybotherme said:


> Looks like the prototype carbon disc cross bikes are in the hands of the Bostrom Brothers. :thumbsup:


Those bikes look like this model with a black paint job.


----------



## hernan1304 (Nov 6, 2011)

For the hand pain, never underestimate the saddle. A comfortable saddle (level so it doesn't throw you forward onto the bars) + padded shorts helped me A LOT.


----------



## unkosama (Jun 26, 2006)

It's been a while, any luck with the build, I am dying to see it. The Grammo website doesn't have a gallery or anything, not sure what colors are really available. Have you had a chance to weight the frame and fork? Thanks.


----------



## pghryder (Jan 28, 2004)

*On-One Dirty disco*

I'm not sure if you have saw this. I don't work for them or anything else, just want to run my 29er wheels On-One and Titus USA Store - On One Dirty Disco Carbon Cyclocross Frameset

I found it by accident but it seems perfect.

I have a la cruz disc but would like to build up a racier one since my race bike (w/ canti's) cracked.


----------



## PedalDriven (Dec 1, 2011)

nelzbycks said:


> *I like this one! Introducing the Raleigh Furley! I hope to own this bicycle in the near future.*


I love how the Furley looks. I'm thinking about picking this up as a 'cruise around' bike or possibly upgrading the components (if Raleigh doesn't offer just the frame and fork) and race it next season if its not too heavy. Anyone know if you can buy just the frame and fork? You can also add gears to this. The geared model is the Roper (as in Three's Company :thumbsup but I love orange.

-Cheers.


----------



## Dibbs_ (Feb 17, 2009)

*My new Disco*

Loving it so far. Got a Thomson in-line post on the way.


----------



## ctownposse (Mar 9, 2008)

Weight ?


----------



## Dibbs_ (Feb 17, 2009)

About 20lbs I think, maybe a smidge under. Can't believe how comfortable it is. Silent too.


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

Excellent tire choice, I have the 47c set. They surprise me constantly how well they handle most terrain including snow.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2012)

Sweet cross bike!!!! What's the weight and what are the disc brakes???


----------



## cmdickinson (Dec 30, 2005)

A custom CX disc bike build is another option. Not seeing too many of them on here?


























Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


----------



## davesauvageau (Jan 8, 2010)

cmdickinson said:


> A custom CX disc bike build is another option. Not seeing too many of them on here?
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


That bike is gorgeous! That green is my favorite. What rims are you running on that steed?


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

Yeah, that Lobster looks great.


----------



## cmdickinson (Dec 30, 2005)

davesauvageau said:


> That bike is gorgeous! That green is my favorite. What rims are you running on that steed?


Thanks. The rims (tubulars) are through Off The Front Racing Systems.

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy13 (Nov 21, 2006)

Great looking rock lobster. What fork is that, tapered carbon headtube? 
Have you put any miles on the wheels/rims? Wonder how they're holding up. They look like a nice chinese carbon rim. Where is "Off the Front Racing Systems" located?
NIce bike.


----------



## cmdickinson (Dec 30, 2005)

Thanks. The fork is Whiskey Parts Co with tapered steerer through QBP. The headtube is a tapered machined steel headtube (frame is True Temper OX chromoly tubeset), The rims were ordered from a guy here in the States, and the rims I believe are made in China. These rims were custom drilled to match the spoke count of my DT190 hubs. Rims have held up well so far, though I am a pretty light weight guy. The rims are inexpensive, relatively light, and well built.


----------



## pwd81 (May 2, 2011)

Loving the On One and the Rock Lobster. Viva disc brakes.


----------



## davesauvageau (Jan 8, 2010)

cmdickinson said:


> Thanks. The rims (tubulars) are through Off The Front Racing Systems.
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


Is it this wheelset?

Ultalight Road Bike Hub Bike Parts


----------



## cmdickinson (Dec 30, 2005)

Same rims, but in 50mm depth. I ended up purchasing the rims only, and laced them up with disc hubs that I had.


----------



## Dibbs_ (Feb 17, 2009)

How do the Hope floating rotors perform with the BB7's? Any issues? I have some 160mm floating rotors lying around.


----------



## cmdickinson (Dec 30, 2005)

They work well without any problems.


----------



## PoolLounger (Oct 10, 2006)

Dibbs_ said:


> Loving it so far. Got a Thomson in-line post on the way.


This Dirty Disco looks awesome! How do you like the ride?

I'm thinking of pulling the trigger on one of these framesets. I've got enough spare parts to build it up nicely. How is the quality of the frame? Does it come in that flat Matte finish?


----------



## Dibbs_ (Feb 17, 2009)

Love it so far. Amazed how comfortable is it.

Quality is spot on. I had a good look at the frame when it arrived and was really impressed with the finish and detail. It comes in Matte finish which I think looks really nice and so much better than a lacquered shiny finish.

Incredible value for money. Plus the guys at On-One/Planet X are easy to deal with.


----------



## Andy13 (Nov 21, 2006)

I emailed on-one about the dirty disco and they said the largest tire they recommend is 32mm! I was hoping to find a frame I could mount at least a 35mm tire and I know plenty of others that would prefer much wider. 
Those that own one of these frames want to comment on what kind of clearance is available on your frame?
TIA.
andy


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2012)

Andy13 said:


> I emailed on-one about the dirty disco and they said the largest tire they recommend is 32mm! I was hoping to find a frame I could mount at least a 35mm tire and I know plenty of others that would prefer much wider.
> Those that own one of these frames want to comment on what kind of clearance is available on your frame?
> TIA.
> andy


The Dirty Disco takes a larger tire than 32mm. The CS width at the tire is 45mm. A 38 or perhaps a 40 will fit. In the front I've put a Furious Fred 2.0 on though clearance is tight. A 44 or 46 will fit.


----------



## Dibbs_ (Feb 17, 2009)

The largest is not 32. Whoever told you that should check On-One's own Dirty Disco build sheet....

Mine came with 35's with plenty of room to spare. Which is all I personally need as mine is not for commuting or monstercross - just for blasting singletrack and around the woods/messing around etc.


----------



## norty_mtb (Oct 23, 2007)

*disc belt seven*

Here's my steel, belt drive Seven with hydraulic discs using 321 Lab adapters.


----------



## ghughes.hesinc (Jun 10, 2009)

norty_mtb said:


> Here's my steel, belt drive Seven with hydraulic discs using 321 Lab adapters.
> View attachment 670053


NICE! Simply nice


----------



## Andy13 (Nov 21, 2006)

Thnks for the replies on the tire width the dirty disco will take. I thought that was really weird! I don't know of any CX frame manufacturer that has the tight clearances they claimed and I really liked the frame as a possible build for the wife. She races both CX and gravel grinders so wider is better.


----------



## farmerfrederico (Nov 8, 2007)

I'd like to use the Dirty Disco as a gravel grinder - I'd plan on racing it in the DK200 this year. Would anyone recommend against it?


----------



## chpfly (Oct 22, 2007)

Just built this up.

SPOT CX DISK. Belt drive compatible, Internally routed Di2, and of course disk. I custom painted a set of BB7 calipers black.

I might strip it down for cross season and run it as a belt drive SS.


----------



## 88 rex (Aug 2, 2007)

Nice bike!! What fork is that?


----------



## chpfly (Oct 22, 2007)

it is a SPOT fork.

Here: Spot Brand Bicycles » Product Page » Forks


----------



## sdemars (Mar 3, 2011)

*Magic carpet ride*

Custom Mosaic Ti/Disc. Build for gravel racing more than CX racing, but it'll work great.

Before you ask it's 18.5 now, but will be closer to 17 with the new wheels in the mail right now (Tune hubs, ENVE 29er XC rims, Sapim CX-Ray)








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

That looks good. Nice and clean, nothing flashy but a cyclist would know it's bad ass.


----------



## sdemars (Mar 3, 2011)

limba said:


> That looks good. Nice and clean, nothing flashy but a cyclist would know it's bad ass.


 

My exact plan, and one reason I chose to go with Aaron of Mosaic over other builders. There are very subtle touches hard to photograph (with my limited skills) that are quality but decidedly understated. e.g. In this photo you can somewhat see the brushed logo showing through the bead blast finish on the down tube. On the non-drive side chainstay there are aspen leaves in the same manner. Think of a fall ride with leaves floating up as you quickly roll by and you get the impression. I cannot recommend Aaron more highly. Here's more deets on the build 
Gravel Quest: Back in the saddle again


----------



## farmerfrederico (Nov 8, 2007)

I am so jealous of this bike right now...and I haven't even seen it yet! What's it look like dirty?



sdemars said:


> Custom Mosaic Ti/Disc. Build for gravel racing more than CX racing, but it'll work great.
> 
> Before you ask it's 18.5 now, but will be closer to 17 with the new wheels in the mail right now (Tune hubs, ENVE 29er XC rims, Sapim CX-Ray)
> 
> ...


----------



## sdemars (Mar 3, 2011)

farmerfrederico said:


> What's it look like dirty?


Dirty eh?

We have a safe word, but we're still in the early stages of our relationship so haven't gotten too dirty. The kinky stuff will happen, but for now I roll by the car wash on my way home. ...and it just hasn't been that wet lately. Thanks to the weather and the need to get in some hills, we've been doing more fast descents (40+ on gravel and 55 on Olde Stage - both with CX tires) she is smooth and calm. Never thrown my leg over somthing this fast and smooth...ok, perhaps one other time :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## ranier (Sep 9, 2003)

Lewy said:


> That's a shame. Here are some photos of mine.


Cool, I have an LBS that is a Merida dealer.

Hey Lewy, what is the rear spacing on your bike? 130? 135? The Merida website is lacking in that info. thanks


----------



## asphalt_jesus (Aug 13, 2010)

mrbigisbudgood said:


> I'm wondering if you are setting your bars too low, and balancing your weight towards your hands in the process. If you were to take a long road ride on your CX bike, would you have the same issue?


Ding! Ding! Ding!

'Cross is not road racing. I see lots of guys laid out like they are riding road on 'cross bikes and it doesn't do what they think it does.

Raise and shorten the stem. The disc brakes won't be a major performance gain. Mentally it will be the right thing for you. Also consider lowering your saddle a little. (I am talking millimeters) When you are done, that bike should be bucking like crazy with your hands getting quite a bit less shock over the choppy stuff.


----------



## zandr (Sep 21, 2008)

sdemars said:


> Custom Mosaic Ti/Disc. Build for gravel racing more than CX racing, but it'll work great.


I would do shameful things for that bike. Triple HOTTT.


----------



## coachjon (Jun 13, 2007)

sdemars said:


> Custom Mosaic Ti/Disc. Build for gravel racing more than CX racing, but it'll work great.
> 
> Before you ask it's 18.5 now, but will be closer to 17 with the new wheels in the mail right now (Tune hubs, ENVE 29er XC rims, Sapim CX-Ray)


pretty much my dream bike. freaking great! :thumbsup:


----------



## Clubber (Nov 27, 2008)

Just another vote for discs on CX - it's not really about power, more about control. For real CX racing, rim brakes are probably usually fine but if like me and my friends, you ride trails on them that are leaning towards mtb terrain then discs are a real step up - they allow you dance on the edge of traction that the silly thin CX tyres provide


----------



## qdusenberry (Mar 21, 2012)

Dibbs_ said:


> Loving it so far. Got a Thomson in-line post on the way.


That frame looks a lot like the Chinese frame SP-AC024 I just bought from Ican. Do you know if it is or not? I'm new to the forum and not allowed to post links, but you can do a Google search on the frame number or search on alibaba dot com.

I'm looking forward to building it up with components I got from a Cannondale Optimo disc bike I bought last week. My build should come in a little under 20 lbs. The donor bike was 21 lbs.


----------



## jptelthorst (Apr 29, 2012)

Very nice! Do you use it for racing? Do you think disc brakes are the future for CX?


----------



## Xenu (May 19, 2010)

LOL. 

I've been a member for 2 years but can't yet post an image. 

My picture will show up below:


----------



## Xenu (May 19, 2010)

Image - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting


----------



## sdemars (Mar 3, 2011)

jptelthorst said:


> Very nice! Do you use it for racing? Do you think disc brakes are the future for CX?


I race mine, but not CX. It's purpose built for gravel racing.

Are disc brakes the future? All I can say is you WILL see more disc brakes. Will everyone go that route? Not soon. Not till the new gear comes out and weights come down. Then there will of course be folks who prefer something different (canti or mini-V).


----------



## boubla (May 12, 2012)

Xenu said:


> <linkim not allowed to quote says the forum>


I like that, what brakes, handle bar and wheels do you use ? Was it hard to change the inner-routed cables?

I've got a stock crux comp disc that i'd want to be more like yours (hydro disc, mtr handle bar mainly), i've never done a lot of custom work on my bikes but i was pondering either starting from scratch either fixing up my crux.
I like the crux, its just a tad heavy and i dislike the road handlebars (yeah i know for many cx = road handlebar, but not for me) as well as the mechanical disk brakes which aren't all that good if you like braking power


----------



## Xenu (May 19, 2010)

boubla said:


> I like that, what brakes, handle bar and wheels do you use ? Was it hard to change the inner-routed cables?
> 
> I've got a stock crux comp disc that i'd want to be more like yours (hydro disc, mtr handle bar mainly), i've never done a lot of custom work on my bikes but i was pondering either starting from scratch either fixing up my crux.
> I like the crux, its just a tad heavy and i dislike the road handlebars (yeah i know for many cx = road handlebar, but not for me) as well as the mechanical disk brakes which aren't all that good if you like braking power


Thanks!

Yours is heavy? I think my crux is light.

The flat bar is a chinese knock-off of a ritchey bar. Wheels are Mavic speed citys (that I plan on upgrading to a nice set of XC race 29ers). The shop instaled the mavic elixer 5s and rear der. Aside from that, I built the bike from the frame up.

If afforable hydraulic aero drop levers come to market I'm going to get some drop bars, a BEER components EBB and make it SSCX smashing machine.


----------



## boubla (May 12, 2012)

Xenu said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Yours is heavy? I think my crux is light.
> 
> ...


my crux is above 10kg.. ($1650) in comparison my 800E MTB is rather light is 11.3kg (front suspension, big tires, etc), i'm no big expert but I find that is on the heavy side.

I'm curious tho, why do you prefer drop bars on the CX? on the dirt/forest/mud I find the mtb ones so much easier and comfortable

I think I might get a ltitle knock-off flat bar as well, but i need to find out what kind of hydrolic brakes I can put on mine without changing wheels.. or I might change them if I have too, specially that its one of the heaviest part of the bike atm.


----------



## Xenu (May 19, 2010)

boubla said:


> my crux is above 10kg.. ($1650) in comparison my 800E MTB is rather light is 11.3kg (front suspension, big tires, etc), i'm no big expert but I find that is on the heavy side.
> 
> I'm curious tho, why do you prefer drop bars on the CX? on the dirt/forest/mud I find the mtb ones so much easier and comfortable
> 
> I think I might get a ltitle knock-off flat bar as well, but i need to find out what kind of hydrolic brakes I can put on mine without changing wheels.. or I might change them if I have too, specially that its one of the heaviest part of the bike atm.


Which build did you buy?

One thing keeping my crux light is the fact that it's 1X10. There's no front shifter, cable, or front der.

Those wheels weigh around 2000 grams. The tubes and tires are not particularly light either.

I'll say this about chinese knock offs: I've bought seatposts, bars, saddles, kits, etc. The quality just isn't there. The seatpost clamp didn't hold up right and I had to sand down the post to make it fit...the kit didn't quite fit. These days, I'd rather get something from a reputable source and hunt for a blowout price, even if that means paying an extra few bucks.

I'm using the bike to race CX and as a rainy day ride. The flat bar is fine for that. In the future I'd also like to do some SS gravel racing, where drops would give an aero benefit.


----------



## boubla (May 12, 2012)

I have the stock Specialized CruX Comp Disc Apex. I can't post links yet, so while it's first hit on google (the $2100 MSRP one), basically specs are:

- alloy handle bar
- BB7 160 mm front, 140mm rear
- most of the mech parts are SRAM APEX (they really could put Rivals...) 2X10 (so theres front shifter and derailler, that's actually the SRAM double tap thingie)
-SBC Axis CXD wheels

thanks for the chinese tip, i sort of figured simple parts would be ok.. but then, again, in that case i'll get something better.

I ride the bike for commuting, forest and dirt, so in most cases I don't really need drop bars (not really going fast during commute, too many cars, but that's also why i like really good and strong brakes: cars are sometimes very dangerous, and when it takes 1 more sec to achieve perfect braking you may crash. i also like it in the forest but thats more of a luxury there since i don't really race)

As you might guess i'm up for any tip, and uhm, changing handle bar and discs means obviously i'll have to change shifters as well, althought I tend to like 2X10 (I'm in san francisco since a few month and some hills are just that step that I do use all the gears - never needed them in the past hehe)

Also I found some of these boxes that convert cables to hydrolic disk brakes, people seems to say they're ok. I don't really like the idea myself but anyway, just putting it out there.


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

I've got a set of 29er DT Swiss 240s and ENVE clinchers just waiting for a CX bike w/ BEER. Any luck with importing the FM059, FM089, AC098 Chinese Carbon models?

Here's some legit US spec HUNTER CYCLES CX action attached.


----------



## qdusenberry (Mar 21, 2012)

jptelthorst said:


> Very nice! Do you use it for racing? Do you think disc brakes are the future for CX?


I'll be CX racing mine along with doing gravel roads and yes, I think quite a few people will be switching to disc brakes over the next few years. There are going to be some very nice disc brake CX bikes for sale in the very near future. The major manufacturers are starting to release their new carbon frames with disc brakes.

BTW, my build is sitting at 18.5 lbs now that I added some 32 spoke Chinese carbon MTB rims. I'm in the process of converting them to tubeless so I hope to get it below 18 with a couple other mods like ditching the front derailleur and large chain ring.


----------



## Tyrone Shoelaces (Nov 6, 2006)

Just finished building up my SSCX with discs.

The frame is a Grammo Paru.
Full carbon frame and fork with tapered steerer tube.
Internal cable routing
It's bottom bracket is PressFitBB30, so to make a single speed, I used Beer Components EBB for PF30 adaptor (works like a charm, no slippage so far). 
Gearing is 42x18 at the moment.
SRAM Red Cranks.
Easton EC90 seatpost
WTB Silverado saddle (with carbon rails)
Avid BB7 Mechanical Disc brakes (140mm rear and 160mm front)
Crank Bro candy pedals
A Specialized S-Works Alu stem that I had in my garage for some reason
Salsa Bell Lap bars.
Wheelset is Stan's NoTubes Race Golds with their own hubs (rear is SS specific)
Tires are Stan's 700x35 Ravens set up tubeless with sealant.
Weight is just a smidge over 17 lbs.
The paint scheme was white with gold lettering which I didn't care for, so I covered the entire frame with a bunch of stickers I had left over in a CD case from my punk/hardcore music days...without the stickers, it would probably be right at 17 lbs. I'm sure they'll look like crap and get all tattered and torn and stuff once they get and muddy and I start racing this sucker..but I think I'll like it even more then.

Rides great.


----------



## UzziDH (Dec 22, 2004)

Bought it as a frame and fork on Thursday. Raced it at the Barton Park Cross Crusade race on Sunday and loved it. It worked great on the muddy technical course. 19lbs and dropping. Found the magic gear so I ditched the tensioner.


----------



## 69erEverything (Mar 26, 2012)

Love the stickers Ron!

Here is my new bike with Iron Cross wheels. Bought it to try out racing in the 35+ group.


----------



## ms6073 (Aug 7, 2012)

Been enjoying racing my Dengfu branded/labeled FM059 and Farsports 50mm tubular disc wheels although this weekend I am going to change things up slightly for Lousiville. Get to try out my new set of Enve Twenty9 XC tubulars with DT Swiss 240s which at 1270 grams for the wheelset, drops the bike's racing weight to a tad under 8 kg.


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

69erEverything said:


> Here is my new bike with Iron Cross wheels. Bought it to try out racing in the 35+ group.


What is that?


----------



## 69erEverything (Mar 26, 2012)

limba said:


> What is that?


Civilian


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

Ah, ok. Nice bike.


----------



## 69erEverything (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks! I'm actually very impressed with the bike so far. Race worthy, stiff on sprints, and comfortable over the rough stuff. Just like a steel bike should be. Heavy but i mostly blame the brakes and wheels for that.


----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)

Whats up with that chain keeper/tensioner on there?


----------



## the mayor (Nov 18, 2004)

ms6073 said:


> Been enjoying racing my Dengfu branded/labeled FM059 and Farsports 50mm tubular disc wheels although this weekend I am going to change things up slightly for Lousiville. Get to try out my new set of Enve Twenty9 XC tubulars with DT Swiss 240s which at 1270 grams for the wheelset, drops the bike's racing weight to a tad under 8 kg.


Nice build. That's a 56 frame right? How tall are you?
I dig the wheels that are what..4 x the cost of the frame? Nice!


----------



## 69erEverything (Mar 26, 2012)

Bionicon guide. Extra insurance fir no chain drops in races. Bonus of no chain slap. Took it off my other bike as an experiment.


----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)

69erEverything said:


> Bionicon guide. Extra insurance fir no chain drops in races. Bonus of no chain slap. Took it off my other bike as an experiment.


Cool. I was just curious if you installed that due to issues with it dropping that prompted you to install that part. Been thinking about going with a chain guide instead of the factory bash and stop combo.


----------



## ms6073 (Aug 7, 2012)

the mayor said:


> That's a 56 frame right?


Yes, size 56.



the mayor said:


> How tall are you?


At one time I was 6' with 31" inseam and while I still have a 31" inseam, I am starting to shrink/compress with age seeing as I only measured 5'11" at my last health check.



the mayor said:


> I dig the wheels that are what..4 x the cost of the frame? Nice!


Dont forget the FSA Plasma integrated bars and Canondale Hollowgram SRM - the Rotor 3D+ was simply too expensive !


----------



## the mayor (Nov 18, 2004)

ms6073 said:


> Yes, size 56.
> 
> At one time I was 6' with 31" inseam and while I still have a 31" inseam, I am starting to shrink/compress with age seeing as I only measured 5'11" at my last health check.
> 
> Dont forget the FSA Plasma integrated bars and Canondale Hollowgram SRM - the Rotor 3D+ was simply too expensive !


Nice...
I'm 5' 11.5"....but used to be 6 1..
I still have a 36 inseam that's making it hard to find a frame that fits. The big problem is not having enough space in the front triangle to grab the downtube and shoulder the bike....my elbow won't go through the seattube/toptube junction.


----------

